
StartupSchool: Peter Reinhardt on How to find product market fit - bhattisatish
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6pl5GG8RQ4
======
bhattisatish
The slides are available at
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/el33hd9yfuxyjkj/Peter%20Reinhardt%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/el33hd9yfuxyjkj/Peter%20Reinhardt%20-%20How%20to%20Find%20Product%20Market%20Fit.pptx?dl=0)

